# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Pot zmienił zapach na słodki.

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam strasznie stresujący problem otóż: 

Mam 14 lat  chodzę do 2 klasy gim. I ostatnio mój pot zmienił zapach na słodki (nie którzy twierdzą że pachnie jak spirytus). I mam pytanie czy można temu jakoś zaradzić? Wyczytałem że może być to problem z odżywianiem. Gdy wychodzę spod prysznica nic zle nie pachnie zakładam świeże ubranie i nie mam tego problemu, lecz gdy dochodzę do szkoły od razu czuje ten wstrętny zapach i uwagi typu: "umyj się" "ale brudas, pijak".

Serdecznie proszę o pomoc i przepraszam za składnie wypowiedzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakiego antyperspirantu używasz?

----------

